# Rigs run (my first)



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We left out Friday afternoon around 4. After a quick stop by the live bait guy( thanks for waiting on us) we were off to the Ram Powell where we had heard the tuna were. 

It was slick calm and beautiful, we arrived around 9 and started jigging for blackfin. We caught around 20 ( which took us a couple of hours). Once we felt like we had enough we started chunkin them up and trying to catch yellowfin. It didn't take long before we were hooked up on a decent fish. Fought him for a bit before he was whooped and we stuck him and brought him in the boat. We got one more throughout the night both fish were 60 to 80 lbs. 

Around 5 am we stopped chunkin, cleaned up and started trolling. Immediately we were hook up on a good tuna that hit our cedar plug behind the boat. Fought him for a bit but the hooks pulled with leader in hand and we watched him swim away =(. Trolled around the rig for awhile and hooked up on a blue marlin that also pulled the hooks after 10 min or so.

Trolled back northeast all day hitting rigs on the way. Got a few blackfin on troll and one decent bull dolphin. 

Was a truly epic trip with good friends. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip! Awesome pics too!

Robert


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Great pics! Are those 80w's or 50's. just curious


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Great pics! Are those 80w's or 50's. just curious


Both we had 50's setup on stand up for the tunas. We had 80's for trolling for marlin. We also had 30's we used for jigging the blackfins.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks pretty successful for a first trip. Nice job!


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's what it's all about right thar!!!


----------



## TravelinLight (Jul 7, 2013)

I think that skinnywaterculture hat was out of place!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

That last pic is the payoff!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great trip and thanks for sharing!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

nothing like some fresh yellowfin , sounds like a good trip.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great first trip, and it will only get better!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's sushi time bitch!!! LOL

Congrats on a fine catch!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow. awesome!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a blast, nice catch.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Smiles all around!


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Nice pics! Great post!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great job, congrats


----------

